# What to do about pet store rats..?



## Mamadoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Today I took my daughter to her violin lessons and stopped in to a grocery store I had never been to. I still had some time yo kill and noticed a pet shop in the same strip. I went in and was at first very impressed with the variety of small animal accessories they had. A great selection of things I have only been able yo find online. They also had guinea pigs and a couple rabbits in really nice, clean enclosures. Then towards the back of the store I spotted a tank with 3 hairless rats. I had never seen one in person before, so i had to ask about them. At the counter I was told all they had were males. I only have females, so I knew I would not be able to get one, but asked if I could hold one anyway. A young girl took me back and picked one up out of the tank. She said he was her favorite because he is a dumbo. I asked where they came from and she said that they bred them there in the store. She said she had their uncle at home. My daughter wanted to hold one, so the girl reached in and grabbed another by the tail and pulled it out. I was shocked when she did this, up till that point, I had been thinking about how great they were treating the animals. She handed me the other rat and I saw that this one was in fact a girl. She said, "oh yeah..she's probably pregnant" I asked about age and she said around three months, which seemed about right because of size. I asked how long the female had been with the 2 males and she said " all her life, they are siblings" I'm not very experienced, but seeing as they are old enough and housed together...not to mention the swollen belly and prominate nipples, it's probably safe to say she is pregnant.She was so sweet. Bruxing while I pet her and burrowed into my sweater. My daughter really wanted to get her, but it just felt so risky. We went to another shop in the strip and then sat in the car talking about it, before I decided we shouldn't. But now, I can't stop thinking about her. Will she be condemned to keep breeding with her brothers? Or an inexperienced, uncaring person buys her and then what happens to her babies? On the other hand, what am I risking by brining her home. I could end up going from 5 to 13 rats in a matter of a week! I've read all the accidental litter stories here and on goosemoose...it just seems too scary. But it's hurting my heart and I can't stop thinking about her...What would you do?


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Any rescues in your area? You could contact them about taking the babies once they're ready? I don't think I could leave her there, I'm a sucker for these situations!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

It depends on where you are located and what your resources are. You could check out on this forum and facebook groups to see if there would be any interest in them. You could also have a vet terminate her pregnancy and spare the babies' lives possibly... but I understand if you're not comfortable with that, and she could be too far along.

You could also try contacting rescues around you. So, not to be super creepy, but where are you located? Even if it's just a state, it can majorly help us help you and point you in the right direction to find homes for the possible little ones (then you can buy her and know you'll have home for the pups)!


----------



## Mamadoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Pandorascaisse said:


> It depends on where you are located and what your resources are. You could check out on this forum and facebook groups to see if there would be any interest in them. You could also have a vet terminate her pregnancy and spare the babies' lives possibly... but I understand if you're not comfortable with that, and she could be too far along.You could also try contacting rescues around you. So, not to be super creepy, but where are you located? Even if it's just a state, it can majorly help us help you and point you in the right direction to find homes for the possible little ones (then you can buy her and know you'll have home for the pups)!


Thanks for your reply!I'm in Michigan. I looked for rescues when we first decided to get rats, but with little luck. There is one but it's 3 hours away. The local humane society takes in rats..but I wouldn't really want to do that. I really want to go back and get her. Two things are holding me back...one is how thrilled it will make my husband  and the other is finding homes for possible babies. Are hairless easier to find homes for?


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I would say that hairless are easier and harder to find homes for. I know that might not make a whole lot of sense, but it just depends on the people around you. There are a lot of people who dislike hairless animals, but there are a lot of people who also look for hairless animals.

I really hope you do get her. Hairless moms can have really hard times with their litters (sometimes they can't feed them at all because their nipples are inverted) and indiscriminate breeding with hairless can lead to eye issues and skin issues. I'm not saying you should get her willy nilly, but I worry what will happen to the babies at the pet store if she's unable to feed them.

You could also start looking for ratteries and other rescues in your area and see if any of them would be willing to help you out.
http://www.ratdippityrattery.com/
http://wmicritterhaven.weebly.com/
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI62.html
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI308.html
http://happytailsrescue.wix.com/home

These haven't updated in awhile, but you can still try:
https://www.facebook.com/lovinghandsanimalrescue

I don't know what the pet store does with rats. But, it's likely, if they sell reptiles or sell feeder rats at all if the mother is unable to feed the babies will directly be used as food. I don't know if any of these rescues can help, but you should post in the adoption centre here and also check out Rats Are Awesome and make a post over there (they have a big rat community). If you are located near the OH border, you could also try contacting Rattie Tattie Rescue - they might be able to help a lot.


----------



## Mamadoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Pandorascaisse said:


> I would say that hairless are easier and harder to find homes for. I know that might not make a whole lot of sense, but it just depends on the people around you. There are a lot of people who dislike hairless animals, but there are a lot of people who also look for hairless animals.I really hope you do get her. Hairless moms can have really hard times with their litters (sometimes they can't feed them at all because their nipples are inverted) and indiscriminate breeding with hairless can lead to eye issues and skin issues. I'm not saying you should get her willy nilly, but I worry what will happen to the babies at the pet store if she's unable to feed them.You could also start looking for ratteries and other rescues in your area and see if any of them would be willing to help you out.http://www.ratdippityrattery.com/http://wmicritterhaven.weebly.com/http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI62.htmlhttp://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI308.htmlhttp://happytailsrescue.wix.com/homeThese haven't updated in awhile, but you can still try:https://www.facebook.com/lovinghandsanimalrescueI don't know what the pet store does with rats. But, it's likely, if they sell reptiles or sell feeder rats at all if the mother is unable to feed the babies will directly be used as food. I don't know if any of these rescues can help, but you should post in the adoption centre here and also check out Rats Are Awesome and make a post over there (they have a big rat community). If you are located near the OH border, you could also try contacting Rattie Tattie Rescue - they might be able to help a lot.


 Thanks for all the info! I'm not too far from OH border..so I will contact that rescue. I'm just sooooo mixed up on what to do. I can't stop thinking about that poor girl, even coming up with names for her. But trying to stay guarded..I've read so many heart breaking tales of accidental litters. Ugh!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

You could always get her and get her spayed, though if she looks quite pregnant it might be a bit late. Alternatively if you can get hold of galastrop (can be hard work in the US from the sound of things) it is a drug used to shrink hormonally linked tumours and has the bonus side effect of being a good morning after type pill (can be used at any point in pregnancy, though i'd be reluctant to use it after day 19 ish) with a single dose.


----------



## Mamadoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Isamurat said:


> You could always get her and get her spayed, though if she looks quite pregnant it might be a bit late. Alternatively if you can get hold of galastrop (can be hard work in the US from the sound of things) it is a drug used to shrink hormonally linked tumours and has the bonus side effect of being a good morning after type pill (can be used at any point in pregnancy, though i'd be reluctant to use it after day 19 ish) with a single dose.


Ok...I think I'm just going to do it. My question now is, she would be a single rat for a while...is that ok? I know people on here have said its best to get 2 rats, in case intros dont go well. But if she is pregnant..she would give birth during quarantine time, would she just need to be spearated out at that point anyway?


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

As far as I know females SHOULD be separated when delivering their litters and when taking care of them. She'll be fine without a friend... because she'll have little ones to keep her busy.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Good luck! I think you're doing the right thing. It would break my heart too and you won't be able to forgive yourself if you don't save her. I believe that sometimes we are put in certain places at certain times for a reason. This girl needs an angel badly and I suspect she will bring you all sorts of joy. 

Keep us informed!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know where you live but here in England hairless rats seem to find new homes crazy fast. There is one big risk in taking on a pregnant hairless female though, they more often have problems lactating than furry rats which could put you in a position of either having to find a foster mum to feed the babies or having hand feed them every couple of hours.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I agree, she'll be ok being alone for a bit until she has her babies. Good luck! Let us know what happens!


----------



## Mamadoe (Oct 11, 2014)

I did it! Now I feel like- OMG did I really just buy a pregnant rat, on purpose! She is really sweet tho. Rode on my shoulder in the store and just sat in my lap all the way home.Here are a couple of pics...what do you all think? Preggers?


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

She kind of looks pudgy to me in a few pictures, but I'm certainly not an expert, and hairless tend to be more wrinkled anyway, so I wouldn't be able to tell you. She is precious, though, and I'm sure she's so happy to have a home. 

I totally think you should name her Angel though  Or something more subtle like Serafina (Seraphina, apparently a name from the bible for a group of winged angels).


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

She definitely looks preggers.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I've heard its a really really good idea to give pregnant rats more proteins and more nutrients in general. Try giving her some more scrambled eggs and such.
I know it's a bit late, but try to get her lots of good stuff right now. 

I've also heard that accidental tail loss in babies (from the moms pulling on them or what have you) can happen - something that would terrify me, but apparently it happens.

You'll want to get an aquarium or a bin cage set up for her to actually have her babies. Pinkies can fall out of wire cages (though lots of people still leave them in wire cages and haven't had problems), it's just a precaution.


----------



## AmyP (Oct 14, 2014)

Aww, good for you! I wish I was closer...if she did have babies I'd snatch one up


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

One thing I wish I would have known to add. Most hairless females can't lactate. Get puppy or kitten or human soy formula and be prepared to feed the little ones.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

She's adorable and that looks like a preggy belly to me! Good luck i hope everything goes well


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

She is simply precious! I'm so glad you brought her home! I agree with whoever said that you should name her Angel or Seraphina...that would be perfect! 

Keep us updated on her progress! And best of luck to you if she is pregnant.


----------



## Mamadoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for all of your kind words. I'm feeling pretty panicky, esp. Since reading about hairless rats mothering abilities. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm so glad you brought her home too. You did a lovely thing. It made me think of a little boy I saw a few days ago at a pet store. I got my boys from a breeder. I try my best to stay clear of looking around pet stores as I will just take them all home. I'm a sucker for that. I usually get what I need and leave, without going to go look at the animals. This time I found myself looking around. This was the first time I saw a pet store ratty....he was all alone. I asked the lady why and she said all the others were sold. Again, why on earth do they let them go on their own! Makes me so angry. I came so very close to taking him home. I had to stop myself. Mostly, because I am a first time rat owner. I've only had my boys for 2 months and abit. I don't feel confident enough just yet to do the introduction of another ratty to join my two boys. I'm scared I mess up and do it wrong and I put them and the new little one in danger. I think about that little boy everyday. I think on how I could have given him a lovely happy home. I wonder if his still at the pet store. He was 9 weeks old according to the store lady. I hope I did the right thing.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

> I hope I did the right thing.


Keep in mind when you buy a rat from a negligent store you're rewarding their negligence with money, which just encourages them to keep raising rats in poor conditions so people will want to 'rescue' them. The best thing to do is probably have a chat about proper care with the employee(s).


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Cyrix said:


> Keep in mind when you buy a rat from a negligent store you're rewarding their negligence with money, which just encourages them to keep raising rats in poor conditions so people will want to 'rescue' them. The best thing to do is probably have a chat about proper care with the employee(s).


That would be the best, yes. Without sounding negative, I just find the people in SA to be so ignorant. My sister has worked in the pet industry for most her life and she said she just gave up trying to decently talk to petstores staff and managers about the conditions the animals are kept in. But yes, educating them is best.


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm so glad you got her! This will be a good experience for you. Good luck with the pups, and keep us updated.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww. She's lovely.

Good luck with the babies.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You might call the pet shop to find out if her mom could nurse her babies. That might give you some idea if it's going to be a problem. There are feeder breeders near me that breed hairless rats and I'm pretty sure they don't bottle feed their pups, so it' just a guess that some strains might be more at risk of being poor mothers than others.

Well, you saved a sweet girl and perhaps a group of pups from the clutches of a terrible industry. And that's great! But you aren't done with the exercise until everyone has a good home if she is pregnant. You also can't be entirely certain her pups will be hairless as you don't know what rat was in with her a few weeks ago, unless you asked. 

Relax, take a deep breath, rats have been having babies for a very long time and they are usually pretty good at it. You are likely to be the best option your new girl was ever going to have and the same with her pups if she's pregnant. I'm sure you'll do just fine.

In the words of a currently serving Chinese general... "If you have fear then you need courage." Be brave and just do the best you can.

Best luck.


----------

